# 1st board need help!



## eddieMc (Feb 22, 2014)

Look seriously at a Gnu Pickle 159w
My brother just got himself one and cant recommend it enough. Should be within your budget especially if you can find one second hand.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It won't matter what board you buy if you have shitty boots. Go to a shop and try on as manny boots as possible. Then once you have good boots, buy a board.


----------



## Antwerpen (Feb 21, 2014)

Definitely plan on trying on a lot of boots, I actually work right next to an REI so I'm going to go try on a bunch Monday. Figured that was the (semi) easy part in the sense I can just go try them on and pick ones that I like.

Picking out the board is what I'm the most concerned about atm. Just looking for a good all-mountain board.

Anyone know much about this board?: New 2014 Burton Ripcord V Rocker 159cm All Mountain Snowboard | eBay

Thanks for the suggestions so far! Will also check out that Gnu board.


----------



## Antwerpen (Feb 21, 2014)

Or this one:

2014 Burton Process Flying V x Snowboard 155 | eBay


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Seems like you're pretty set on Burton. :laugh:


----------



## Antwerpen (Feb 21, 2014)

To be completely honest...I just feel more comfortable buying a Burton because they do seem to be recognized as one of the better snowboard brands. 

Before I completely derail this thread and have people ready to kill me: I have read the threads about how bad of a mentality this is. I know it's not necessarily the best way to look at it, and that I'm positive there are other brands out there that make boards just as good or better then Burton.

That being said, being a new snowboarder trying to not completely rush into getting a board, but would like to be able to go out maybe once or twice before the season is over it's overwhelming the amount of boards to choose from. Not even considering different shapes, camber, sizes, functionality, and snow conditions (which I also forgot to mention I live in New Jersey). Figured I could narrow it down a bit so I don't have information overload.

I at least feel confident I'm getting a decent board if I get a Burton.


:hope: Please don't everyone rip me apart D:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Burton makes some really good boards and they also make some really shitty boards. They try to hit every price point and niche out there. Just because it's got a Burton logo on it doesn't mean it's gonna be a good board.


----------



## Antwerpen (Feb 21, 2014)

True, which is why I seemed to quickly get the impression that my original interest in the Burton Bullet wasn't the greatest choice.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Antwerpen said:


> Hey! As the title states I'm looking to purchase my first board. I recently went on vacation up to Vermont with my girlfriend who is much better than I am... but I had a blast none the less. I'm between beginner and intermediate, but closer to beginner. I'm looking for a good board to ride, probably won't be doing any tricks or anything like that lol.
> 
> About me: 22 years old, 5'10, 190 lbs. Size 11 boot. Spending cap $400 to 500.
> 
> ...


well first of all, don't put too much stock into customer reviews because everyone is biased towards their own board/brand they use. that's with any product. occasionally you'll come across some solid reviews but it's tough sometimes to figure out which reviews are accurate and which ones are not.

i'll tell you right now, burton, rome, gnu and lib-tech (both are made by the same company) are all quality brands. i've heard good things about K2 and Ride also. if you really want a burton then the Process Flying V would be a good choice for you. Gnu's Carbon Credit would also be a great choice in my opinion. if i were you i wouldn't buy a used board. there's no point, especially now that the season is coming to a close and all of this years boards are going on sale. i just looked on dogfunk.com and the process flying v is %20 off. so it's only $335. bindings and everything else are on sale too now. i would suggest that you get the board and bindings that you absolutely want. even if you wont have money for boots. you could always rent boots for the rest of the season and then buy whatever boots you want next year. one last thing, i dont know if you know this already or not but burton uses a channel system on their boards instead of 4 screw system like every other brand so if you don't want burton bindings then you'll have to buy a set of binding plates (they aren't expensive) so that your bindings will fit on the board. but burton makes really good bindings too so there's no need to go with a different brand unless you want to. i'm just giving you a heads up on the channel system.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i live in jersey too, ha. five minutes from mountain creek. the size of board you should get is easy to figure out. any board that comes up to your chin-nose range is a good choice to go with. all boards are measured in centimeters so the sizes are the same for every brand. you being 5'10" i would guess 157-160 is a good range. i'm 6'0" and ride a 163


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know where the whole "between the nose and the chin" concept came from, but it seems like something concocted by rental shops so that they could just yank a board off the rack and make it work.

There's roughly 3 and half inches or so between my nose and my chin. That translates to roughly 9cm. There's a BIG difference between say a 154 and a 163.


----------



## Antwerpen (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah not going to get a used board now, I didn't realize when I did the first post how discounted a lot of the boards are now. Thanks for the advice! I did notice the channel for the bindings and was going to look into that, thanks for the heads up (and actually telling me what it was).

Appreciate it!!!


----------

